# Celsus Sound Companion One, 32/384 USB, iOS/Android, 24/192 Wi-Fi DAC/Amplifier



## tomscy2000

​ *Celsus Sound Companion One*​  
 This is an exciting product --- I've been testing out this portable DAC all-in-one for the past few weeks, and it's pretty darn cool, with all the bells and whistles a portable DAC can possibly have. The digital heart is an ES9018K2M found in many portable devices these days to the tune of >115 dB(A) SNR, with a headphone amplifier that pumps 1.5/3 Vrms output (selectable high/low gain) for 160 mW into 32 ohms (and 0.001% THD+N into a 10 kohm load, which unfortunately is not very telling of real-world performance, but it's plenty good). There's also a line-out and optical S/PDIF for a digital pass-through. Volume control is digital, actuated by the excellent built-in 32-bit precision of the one in the Sabre DAC.
  
 The sample rate support is near all-encompassing: 32/384 PCM, DSD64/128 USB input from Mac/PC, iOS device support, and Android OTG support. However, its pièce de résistance is Wi-Fi streaming up to 24/192 PCM, thanks to a special wireless receiver module from Savi Audio (the same company that has been gaining popularity for its USB receiver chips) inside. Discrete, low-jitter clocks for 44.1/48 kHz multiples are used in the Companion One, as is what should be done for ESS Sabre DACs (their chips perform better with high frequency clocks).
  
 As it is in its infancy, Celsus Sound is not an established brand name; however, behind the back of the company is Heap Venture, an audio brand management company that Jason Lim, the founder of Nuforce, recently established. Heap Venture is also behind the lower priced Encore Audio products (mDAC thread here) and the NuPrime brand that used to be the high-end home audio portfolio of Nuforce before the company was sold to Optoma.
  
​ _Backside of the Companion One._​  
Exterior  
 The Companion One takes after the look of a modern day smartphone, but because of the size and weight of the milled unibody aluminum frame, it probably resembles more of an ultra-premium portable battery charger. The front glass (Gorilla Glass) of the Companion One is about the same size as the footprint of the iPhone 6, and the entire unit is impeccably built, as though it came from the same Foxconn factories as all other Apple devices.
  
​ _Connected to an iPhone 6 via included micro-USB to Lightning cable._​  
 Minimalism is the name of the game here, with only a single multi-purpose LED light for operational indicators as well as battery life indicators at the bottom. Gain, Client/AP, and USB/Wireless toggles flank one side, while volume control lines the other. At the top, the optical, line-out, and headphone output space the width of the unit, while at the bottom there's one micro USB port for charging purposes, while there's another recessed port reserved for data connectivity.
  
 ​ (Left) _The bottom charging and data USB inputs, and_ (Right) _the optical, line-out, and headphone out._​  
 All in all, the Companion One looks and feels like an impressive piece of kit, worthy of the audio enthusiast.
  
Accessories  
 The Companion One packs four different micro-USB cables, one terminating to USB Type-A for PCs and Macs, another to the 30-pin iPod dock, a micro-USB ending for OTG use, as well as one Lightning cable. To protect the unit, Celsus Sound includes a nice, dual-compartment (one for the device, the other for storing the cables) genuine leather case, cleaning cloth, and even included a glass screen protector. The final production unit is supposed to have the USB cable adapter, originally intended to be optional, as standard equipment.
  
​ _I like how they include four different cables for different devices._​ (The regular USB cable is not shown here)​  
Wireless Function  
 The Companion One's wireless streaming function works in two modes, one where the unit serves as a standalone access point so that smartphones and other mobile devices can connect directly to it on the go, and a device mode, which connects to any home/office network as a streaming device ready for AirPlay and uPNP DLNA. I've tried both modes, and while there definitely is a learning curve, I've gotten the hang of hooking them up to my router and have streamed from my iPhone to the device via AirPlay.
  
 Unfortunately, as of the 1.0 firmware, there is a bit of lag time for streaming (2-3 seconds), so changing tracks and toggling volume via the source device will feel slow. Celsus have assured me that this performance will get better with incremental firmware updates (loaded over-the-air).
  
USB DAC Function  
 Since the micro-USB port on the Companion One is recessed, you can't just use any micro-USB cable, but luckily the four cables included work great and are of appropriate length. iOS Lightning support works great with zero fuss, as does OTG support. For USB, Macs work like gravy, but for the Windows environment, the driver gets a little buggy with WASAPI and ASIO over Foobar. I've been told that there are no such problems with JRiver.
  
​ _iOS support works great with the iPhone 6._​  
Sound  
 So far, I actually haven't had a lot of time to carefully assess the sound of the device. Over USB, it sounds pretty good and well-detailed, but not quite as robust and complete-sounding as my Resonessence Concero HP. Over wireless, the sound feels smoother. Once I get more listening time with it, I'll have a better idea of how it performs, but overall, it does sound nice.
  
 Gain levels are very appropriate for a portable device --- 1.5 Vrms is great for IEMs, while 3 Vrms is great for cans. I also love that the volume control preserves every 0.5 dB step --- it gives me very fine control over my volume levels, and as a primarily low-volume listener, I really like that feature, though some people might find it a little slow if they're used to fast volume changes.
  
  
 In closing, I just wanted to get the word out on this device --- the wireless functionality is pretty new and unprecedented, and only very high-end home audio units have thus far provided high-resolution wi-fi streaming.
  
 The Companion One is a sure sign of things to come in the future --- _high-resolution, wireless streaming for mobile devices is here_. I'm told that Celsus Sound is planning to release both a higher-end Companion Two that has SD card playback, as well as a more affordable device that might possibly have a recharging function.
  
  
Specifications  

Input(s): micro-USB (with adapters)
Output(s): Headphone Out (Low/High Gain), Line Out (2 Vrms), S/PDIF Out
USB/Wireless Receiver: Saviaudio BRAVO SA9800 (?)
DAC: ESSTech ES9018K2M
Analog Stage (Details):
I/V Conversion: TI OPA1612
Voltage Gain & Current Buffering: ADI AD8397

Output Power: 160 mW into 32 Ω, 28 mW into 300 Ω
Voltage (at 0 dB): 1.5 Vrms (Low Gain), 3 Vrms (High Gain)
THD+N (at 0 dB): 0.001%, 10 kΩ load
Frequency Response: 20 Hz - 22 kHz (+0 dB, -0.5 dB)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-Weighted): > 115 dB (at 2 Vrms)
Crosstalk: < -110 dB
Dynamic Range (A-Weighted): > 115 dB
Weight: 0.2 lbs
  
  
Impressions 
@Sasaki: (1)
@cleg: (Video)
  
External Links 
Review: Alpha Audio (Dutch)
Review: HiFi Senses
  
  ​ ​


----------



## pekingduck

Thanks. Looks real nice but it's a little too expensive IMO, especially now OPPO is going to release the HA-2 which offers pretty much the same functionality (minus the wireless streaming) for $299 only.
  
 Do you know the output impedance of the Companion One?


----------



## tomscy2000

pekingduck said:


> Thanks. Looks real nice but it's a little too expensive IMO, especially now OPPO is going to release the HA-2 which offers pretty much the same functionality (minus the wireless streaming) for $299 only. Do you know the output impedance of the Companion One?


 

 I will ask. The UERM is very sensitive to output impedance differences, and from what I hear, it's nothing problematic.
  
 While I haven't heard the HA-2 myself, it does seem to be a nice value at $299, though it seems to be an exception in the entire landscape of portable DACs. I see very few other units that come close to that kind of aggressive pricing. The TEAC/Onkyo units are the same price, but they use a Vout DAC which has lower BOM cost and overall lower performance (still sounds great).
  
 Keep in mind that there is the cost for developing wi-fi streaming, as well as added associated costs in designing a chassis that has glass upper and lower panels for antenna reception, as well as getting things FCC, etc. certified. This thing is essentially a router built into a premium DAC, with additional optimizations for jitter performance. I think it's premature to really judge it based on price without having listened to it. People who want the wireless functionality will probably be happy to pay more; those that just want a basic DAC can look elsewhere.


----------



## pekingduck

@tomscy2000  @jasonl Fair enough. Hopefully I can audition one in Feb!


----------



## ClieOS

Look pretty nice. The intentional use of a oval shaped slot for USB input is pretty thoughtful as well, though I hope spare cable can be easily sourced. It will also be nice if there is a right angle version of the cable for Sony Xperia smartphone as Sony has the odd habit of placing the USB port on the side.


----------



## tomscy2000

clieos said:


> Look pretty nice. The intentional use of a oval shaped slot for USB input is pretty thoughtful as well, though I hope spare cable can be easily sourced. It will also be nice if there is a right angle version of the cable for Sony Xperia smartphone as Sony has the odd habit of placing the USB port on the side.


 

 I'd totally send the unit I've been using over to you, but it's a massive pain in the behind to mail things with batteries in them these days. FiiO's micro USB cables should slot in fine into the recess.


----------



## Sasaki

Nice review tomscy2000. I am also sharing my experience on Companion one.

 I always thought I need a wireless portable audio solution in this Smartphone age. But BT has a sound quality issue and Kleer need a bulky dongle. I was thinking a WiFi solution must be the best thing. When a Japanese distributor exhibits this new gear in the Tokyo headphone show, I asked a trial. Then I was trying pre-production model of Companion one loaned from them. Now I got a production model.
  
 Since tomscy2000 has wrote up a good introduction, I will add some comments from my observation.
 First, when I got the shipment I noticed the packaging is very nice. A packaging is very important for Japanese market.
 The boxing is neat and separated into outer box and inner box. The most outer box has shrink wrapped. Accessories are carefully stored in the lower tray in the inner box. Everything is very well laid out. I think even picky Japanese audiophiles would satisfy this good packaging.
  
 Next thing I felt was Companion one is not just a WiFi amp.
 My primary intention was WiFi capability rather than USB function. I first thought the USB function is an extra but actually it is not just an extra to the WiFi capability. Companion one is damn good as an USB DAC/amp. Sounded nice as a companion of Smartphone plus the accessories are great to start-up Smartphone audio setups whichever you are using iPhone or Androids.
 Speaking of sound quality, I have to confess I had not take much care about sound quality. I thought this is the first WiFi amp I had been waiting for, so my focus was only on WiFi usability. But to my good surprise, Companion one sounded remarkably nice. Even if I forget the WiFi capability, Companion one could be one of the best sounding portable DAC/amp to date.
 If you have amazed by mDAC sound quality by comparing to similar product, you will be amazed again here.
  
  

  

 I am using Westone ES60 custom(with thinner cable option) for Companion one. Companion delivers highly transparent sound with crisp highs and deep lows as well as rich details that could bring out the best of ES60. Sound signature of Companion one is not warm but it is of neutral. However I don't feel it is dry nor sterile, it is musical rather and delivers good PRaT for Rock or Pop musics.
 I found only drawback is slight pop/clicks on the background when I use WiFi connection. It may be a WiFi interference but I am not sure. It would be buried in loud music but hear-able in silent gap. No such pops in USB mode. It is dead silent on background.

 About WiFi capability, it has been greatly improved from pre-production unit. I first thought users needs a computer audio skill in addition to portable audio knowledge when I was toying the pre-production model.
 However WiFi usability has improved. To get the connection is now easy. You would need some computer knowledge when you are using client mode to join in the home network. However to enter the direct mode is easy. Almost automatic.
 Companion one has two WiFi mode that is AP mode(direct mode) and the client mode. AP mode is a direct mode it allows iPhone can be directly attached to Companion one without WiFi router. Client mode is a WiFi mode which Companion one joins in existing home WiFi network. To configure WiFi network setting, you have to enter Companion one local address to set it up.
 I am mainly using iPhone6/iOS8 with Companion one. In this setup I can use 4G cellar network and direct mode to Companion one simultaneously.
 Once connection has established, Companion one become a media renderer in uPnP(aka DLNA) network. Select Companion one as a media renderer and select your iPhone as a media server. Now we can playback iPhone local library streams into Companion one via lossless music streaming.
 Companion one delivers a detailed sounding that I never heard from portable wireless audio include Kleer experience.
 To get AirPlay connection is rather easy. Also you can use any music playback apps via AirPlay.
  
 There is more, for example SPDIF output feature and line out feature. It would shine with home audio gears. Companion one has great possibility to portable gear.


----------



## tomscy2000

clieos said:


> Okay. No price seems to have been mentioned yet. Any chance you can tell us what kind of price range it will be in?


 
  
 Amazon has it listed for $595.


----------



## ClieOS

tomscy2000 said:


> Amazon has it listed for $595.


 
  
 Pretty close to (most of) the competition then. Thanks.


----------



## tomscy2000

sasaki said:


> Since tomscy2000 has wrote up a good introduction, I will add some comments from my observation. First, when I got the shipment I noticed the packaging is very nice. A packaging is very important for Japanese market. The boxing is neat and separated into outer box and inner box. The most outer box has shrink wrapped. Accessories are carefully stored in the lower tray in the inner box. Everything is very well laid out. I think even picky Japanese audiophiles would satisfy this good packaging.


 
  
 Yeah, the packaging for the C1 is pretty good. It shares some commonality with the Nuforce Primo 8 packaging, which I thought was excellent as well.
  


sasaki said:


> I am using Westone ES60 custom(with thinner cable option) for Companion one. Companion delivers highly transparent sound with crisp highs and deep lows as well as rich details that could bring out the best of ES60. Sound signature of Companion one is not warm but it is of neutral. However I don't feel it is dry nor sterile, it is musical rather and delivers good PRaT for Rock or Pop musics. I found only drawback is slight pop/clicks on the background when I use WiFi connection. It may be a WiFi interference but I am not sure. It would be buried in loud music but hear-able in silent gap. No such pops in USB mode. It is dead silent on background.


 
  
 I find that my Concero HP is a bit warmer than the Companion One, but that tends to pair better with my very neutral earphones, e.g. UERM. I enjoy the way the Companion One sounds with my CA Music One, which is a little warmer than neutral, but surprisingly, I really like the pairing between it and the Etymotic MK5, which is a little thin/bright, even for an Etymotic.


----------



## barhouma

Im trying to get the 10% but its expired (and wont ship to canada)....in Canada and your supplier can give me any info.....can you guys give this for someone to do a video review?  I would be happy too but ya gotta get the work out if its as good as its all looking out to be.  Is WIFI streaming fixed?  the lag?  Im a production company looking for a few units for our awards shows....want to trry one out


----------



## tomscy2000

I took the bullet train last night and took the Companion along with me for the ride. I hooked it up to the iPhone pain free, and dozed off to the music (a good thing).
  
 Of note, however, was that the unit got somewhat warm over the course of the 1.5 hour ride. I'm gonna assume the Companion One uses some pretty heavy Class A biasing, but they've not gotten back to me about what the analog design inside is.


----------



## jasonl

I asked but engineering doesn't want to talk about the analog design inside. Someone should do some comparison with other DACs or A&K player with big cans. 
 If you have written a lot of reviews here or elsewhere and want to review it, PM me.


----------



## alexkh

Hi Jason!
  
 Looking forward to your product. It does look promising based on the published specs. Looking forward to see how it turns out after the launch.
  
 I will however submit an idea for a slightly different version that I know some will find very useful (and I have been waiting for): a wireless DAC+headphone amp that can be comfortably carried in the pocket of a pair of pants (by "comfortably" I mean in the same way that a modern smartphone is "comfortable").
  
 I would say that for this to be the case it would need to be roughly no bigger in width and length than a normal iphone (or like the companion one as it seems to be by looking at the pictures) but crucially to not be thicker than about 10mm (kind of like the original iphone and definitely slimmer than the companion one). Anything more than that and it's no longer pants-pocketable which is fine when you're wearing a jacket or something like that but when the weather is fine and you want to enjoy your music without being tethered to cables then how are you going to carry the thing around?
  
 This is a key aspect of the whole "portable" adjective. With the battery power and the lack of cables this thing is ideal for the "on the go" music lover. No more silly rubber bands holding the smartphone and amp together, we can now have the phone in the right pocket and the DAC/amp in the left one IF it would be able to fit! This would be ideal.
  
 For this to happen I think that some compromises will have to be made. For what it's worth I will say that for me the following things can differ from the companion one without the whole experience suffering too much:
 - no line out
 - no SPDIF out
 - no very high bit-rate decode
  
 Some might argue about those but I think that if ultimate portability matters to you then you intend on primarily using the thing outside of your home in which case the lack of those options becomes much less of a downside. And if the downgrade results in less power consumption and a smaller battery then I'm all for it! A lower BoM and therefore price might also be a positive side effect.
  
 All of this does not mean that the companion one should be modified (I'm sure it has it's place) but rather that another complementary model might also find favor with us out-of-the-home-music types.
  
 Looking forward to your (or anyone else's) thoughts on this !
  
 Regards,
 Alex
  
 P.S. Is there such a device (as described above) on the market already that I wasn't able to find?


----------



## jasonl

WiFi, high power headphone amp and high performance DAC consumes power.  For people who travel long distant, it has to be able to last more than 10 hours.
 We decided to go for performance and long playing time for Companion One . It is portable for many occasion, including desktop, but not meant for walking around casually, which I think you will be better off just stick to a good pair of IEM without a DAC.
  
 If you don't need WiFi, I will refer you to Encore mDAC, which is very tiny (roughly 2+" x 1+" x 1/2").  
 But I hear you, depending on feedback to Companion One, we can take it either way: more high-end or compact.


----------



## pekingduck

@jasonl What's the output impedance of the HO of the Companion One?


----------



## tomscy2000

So, it took some wrangling, but I've learned that the Companion One uses the OPA1612 for I/V conversion duties, and the AD8397 for voltage gain and current buffering. To me, this is all good news for portable users, because it signifies that the Companion One has great current delivery (it basically doesn't get any better than the AD8397) and thus will respond well to highly reactive loads, and I've never really seen an AD8397-equipped device with more than 2.5 ohms of OI (the Concero HP is at 2.2 ohms), and is often around 1 ohm or below (e.g. Schiit Fulla, which is <0.4). The AD8397 is a picky opamp that has seen both good and bad implementations, but from what I've seen of the Companion One, it can't possibly be bad. A poor implementation would result in high distortion and audible power line ripples, neither of which is manifest in the measurements nor in listening impressions.
  
 The OPA1612 is hardly a poor choice for I/V conversion, and makes sense considering the power requirements without going fully-discrete.
  
 Again, all this opamp selection talk should really be centered on actual board topology, and Celsus isn't talking on that end, but they keep emphasizing to me that the board has been highly optimized for the layout.
  
 With all that, the Companion One isn't as nice sounding as my Concero HP. The HP is smoother and more velvety, while being no less detailed. That can probably be attributed to the HP's proprietary digital filters, clock control, and jitter reduction, which require an entire extra Spartan-6 FPGA to control (thus, the HP is more expensive despite having only one input and one output).
  
 However, the Companion One possesses its own charms. It's actually more neutral-sounding overall than the HP, but never analytical. I definitely prefer its sound to that of the Sony PHA-3 (single-ended, of course). I wish I had the Pioneer XPA-700 and the Audio-Technica AT-PHA100 to compare against, as they constitute the current all-in-one DAC/amp units that have similar 32/384 decoding and are similar in price.


----------



## cleg

I've made video with Celsus One unboxing and initial impressions. Hope it'll be helpful

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ek0gFh5TIs[/VIDEO]


----------



## jasonl

There were two new reviews that came out comparing OPPO HA-2 and HA-1 with Companion One.
 This one is in Dutch but you can use Google translator to read: 
https://www.alpha-audio.nl/2015/05/review-celsus-companion-one-vs-oppo-ha-2/
 The reviewer was surprised to find that Companion One sounded better than HA-1 that cost almost twice as much.  
 The lower priced HA-2 are generally not in the same league as Companion One.  
 I don't think the review in anyway put down the HA-2 and gave a lot of good points (charging capability, ease of use, smaller size) over Companion One.  But as I have mentioned before, Companion One is very good and a class above many portable DAC/amps on the market.

 This review (in English) also reached the same conclusion:
http://www.hifisenses.com/portable-desktop-audio/subject-the-celsus-companion-one.html


----------



## tomscy2000

Wanted to share a picture of the Companion One that I took last month on a whim --- I used some blue gels and fill cards to turn the unit blue.


----------



## Ivabign

tomscy2000 said:


> ​  ​
> ​  ​  ​
> Accessories
> The Companion One packs* four different micro-USB cables, one terminating to USB Type-A for PCs and Macs, another to the 30-pin iPod dock, a micro-USB ending for OTG use, as well as one Lightning cable.* To protect the unit, Celsus Sound includes a nice, dual-compartment (one for the device, the other for storing the cables) genuine leather case, cleaning cloth, and even included a glass screen protector. The final production unit is supposed to have the USB cable adapter, originally intended to be optional, as standard equipment.
> ...


 
 I would love to be able to get ahold of that "Lightning to Micro-USB" cable. I have not been able to locate an equivalent. I have a number of Lightning to mini-USB - and then a mini-micro adapter - but not this exact plug....
  
 If only this Apple one would work, it would be pretty nice -
  

  
  
 but apparently it doesn't. Have to go CCK
  
 I would welcome any direction for my continuing search....


----------



## RockStar2005

toms, 
  
 When you said "Over wireless, the sound feels smoother. Once I get more listening time with it, I'll have a better idea of how it performs, but overall, it does sound nice", what did you mean by that? By "smoother" do you mean better or not as good as wired?? Please elaborate on that statement if you would. 
  
 I just purchased the Companion One and should have it by the end of this week. Can't wait! I don't really do wireless at all, but it's nice to have that feature. I think part of what keeps the majority of the public from getting into the whole "Hi-Fi/Hi-Res" world is the limitation of wires. I believe one day wireless will EQUAL wired quality (by wireless I mean Wi-Fi, not Bluetooth, though that's always possible too I guess), and then the popularity of Hi-Fi will gain momentum, hopefully. Maybe not a ton, but enough to notice. 
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## RockStar2005

Sasaki, 
  
 You said "Companion One has two WiFi mode that is AP mode (direct mode) and the client mode. AP mode is a direct mode it allows iPhone can be directly attached to Companion One without WiFi router. Client mode is a WiFi mode which Companion One joins in existing home WiFi network." 
  
 Does AP mode also work with Android phones, or just iPhones?? 
  
 Does it use up data on your phone to use the AP mode (I'm guessing yes)? I mean, does that count against your data limit for the month? 
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jasonl

When using the AP mode, you are using the WiFi router of the Companion One and it doesn't use your mobile phone network.
 AP Mode works for Android and iOS. The DLNA on Android phone is a little tricky to use if you are new to streaming.


----------



## RockStar2005

jasonl, 
  
 Very interesting. That's pretty cool that the CO has this option. Very revolutionary for a portable amp/DAC! 
  
 Sony has LDAC, but that's just for tripling the bandwidth of Bluetooth. Even that doesn't come close to what streaming via a Wi-Fi network brings to the table. I'm sure the sound quality benefits significantly from this since Bluetooth probably compresses the sound a lot more than Wi-Fi does. 
  
 But if someone with the CO is out in a forest area at say, a picnic, would they still be able to stream music to a Wi-Fi-enabled speaker or headphones without the use of a Hot Spot, or no? I think the answer is yes, but not sure. 
  
 Thanks for replying!


----------



## jasonl

Yes, it creates its own WiFi network since there is a built in router. This is mainly for headphone use or active speaker that is connected to Celsus.
 If you have a WiFi speaker, there is no need for Companion One as you would stream directly from the smartphone to the speaker.


----------



## RockStar2005

jasonl, 
  
 Ahh very nice!! But if the speaker or headphones are Bluetooth only (no WiFi), how would they connect to the Celsus then? I thought it didn't have Bluetooth, only Wi-Fi?
  
 Well, I'd still wanna use it even if I did have a Wi-Fi speaker b/c of the DAC. Especially since it has such a great battery life (10 hours wired, so I'm guessing 7-8 on Wi-Fi??). 
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jasonl

You would connect the (wifi or bluetooth speakers are active meaning it has power amp) active speaker to the line out from Companion One, provided that your speaker has line in (they should have).


----------



## RockStar2005

jasonl, 
  
 Oh ok. I don't have much experience with the wireless stuff since I only really use wired, but good to know! Man I can't wait FOR mine to show (prob Thurs or Fri is my guess)!! lol Plus the last 3 Zep album remasters get released on Friday in Hi-Res too! I'm gonna have a TON to listen to!! lol I've bought all the previous Hi-Res remasters already and they sound INCREDIBLE! Makes my old mp3 and even CD versions sound like a joke. lol But I'm gonna relisten to all of them again on my CO for sure. My last player was the Sony Walkman A17, which was fantastic already, but from everything I've read on the CO, it sounds like it's gonna take things to the next level. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks!


----------



## RockStar2005

All, 
  
 I've had a chance now over the last week to try out the Companion One, and I am VERY happy with its capabilities, design, and looks! It definitely sounds as great as the reviews all say it does, and is very easy to use too. I only use the USB connection to my Android phone (Sony Xperia Z3), and have not tried out the Hi-Def Wi-Fi streaming yet. I only wish there were more headphones that did Wi-Fi instead of just Bluetooth. Oh well. I use a wired connection anyway to my headphones. 
  
 I tried the CO out on several Hi-Res tracks and even some mp3 & CD tracks, and it always made everything sound fantastic, but of course the Hi-Res tracks were the ones that really stood out! Using Poweramp on my Z3, with a modified EQ setting I came up with myself (using the "Rock" preset as a starting point), everything sounded as crisp & detailed as one would expect (and more) from such a device. It really is a winner by all standards! 
  
 My ONLY issue with the CO is in handling it. It is a very beautiful yet slightly bulky & somewhat slippery device, and to be honest, I'm always a little worried I'm gonna drop it whenever I'm holding it! lol I'm sure with its metal body it could take a drop or two, but still, that doesn't mean I want it to happen. Jason, PLEASE consider finding a way to make a snap-on case for this device, like what is used on a smartphone. Something along the lines of what Spigen or Rearth (the 2 best smartphone case makers IMHO) are doing, with plenty of attention to detail and a case that offers LOTS of protection! The button cutouts would be precisely cut by only the highest of standards, etc. CLEAR Ultra Hybrid cases would be ideal too. Perhaps you can get in touch with them or else design your own? The ONLY reason I'd ever consider returning the CO is b/c of the case issue. The travel case is very high-class (I like the magnet locks), but doesn't work well when you're actually USING the CO. 
  
 I'm coming from the Sony Walkman NWZ-A17, and I still think that's a great device. But I really wanted to go back to just having ONE player instead of 2 (and not having to MANAGE/UPDATE/MAINTAIN 2 as well), and after much research, the CO was clearly the best choice. I really looked hard at the Oppo HA-2, as that does have a sleeker body design, but the reviews I'd read all said the CO had the advantage when it came to sound quality, though it was close. But it was the one review that Jason provided that got my attention which said that the CO sounded better than the Oppo HA-1, which is DOUBLE the price at $1199! That's just crazy, but GOOD crazy. lol I'd be willing to bet it even sounds better than the $1200 Sony Walkman too? I already saw one review saying it bested the Sony PHA-3 amp/DAC, and that one goes for $999! It's pretty amazing if you ask me. 
  
 Now that Led Zeppelin has finished re-releasing all their newly remastered original albums in Hi-Res (and I've acquired them all too), I've already started listening to the first album and plan to go all the way through to the last non-stop over the next week or so. I'm already on the third album actually. And I've been doing this all on my CO..........while thoroughly enjoying EVERY minute of it! It is a FANTASTIC device!!
  
 Note: If anyone would like a good "female to male USB extension OTG cable" that works with the CO, I found this one on Amazon, though it wasn't easy. I can attest to it DEFINITELY working though on Android phones, at least as my Z3 *is* Android-based.


----------



## jasonl

Wow, thanks for the review.  I swear that I do not know RockStar2005 and have never met him.


----------



## RockStar2005

Jason, 
  
 Yeah sure, no problem. Just being honest. lol 
  
 Haha.........yes, just a fan over here! That's it. lol
  
  
 Note: I forgot to mention, cuz I know how Head-Fiers love details................ the headphones used were my Sony MDR-1A headphones. They paired very well with the CO.


----------



## warrior1975

Just stumbled on this page. Wow, very impressed. Beautiful looking unit, definitely on my list.


----------



## RockStar2005

All, 
  
 I'm trying to configure my home Wi-Fi to detect my CO so that I can add it to my home Wi-Fi network, but it's not detecting it. I tried following the instructions in the manual that say to go http://192.168.10.1 but that page won't load up. My home router is on 192.168.29.1. but when I go to it, it detects my other devices, but not the CO. I have the CO in AP mode as the instructions state to do for the initial steps, but still nothing. 
  
 Help!! (Jason or anyone!)
  
 Thanks.


----------



## RockStar2005

Hey guys,

Nevermind. I figured it out. I was trying to do it via my desktop PC, but actually it had to be done via my phone's internet browser. Works great now! So awesome that you can stream from your phone to the CO. I initially thought you could only stream from CO to headphones/speakers.

Such a truly awesome device!


----------



## zeddun

I recently purchased the CO to use as a iDevice, USB and wireless DAC/headphone amp and it is fantastic. It pairs well with both my PM-3s and XCs and sounds great whether using in either wired or wireless configurations. The CO to my ears has a very transparent dymanic signature without sounding overly bright and seems to have good slam and driving power for a portable device. I love that I can take it to the gym with my iPhone and stream Tidal wirelessly from my iPhone to the CO. Also kudos to Jason who provided me with excellent customer service. He answered my few questions promptly and shipped the device super fast so it arrived before i left for a recent trip. My only small quibble is that the CO seems to default to max volume when switching modes. But I agree with RockStar2005 that overall the CO is great!


----------



## RockStar2005

zeddun, 
  
 Thanks for sharing your story with us! Yeah the CO is the best! Might even be the best amp/DAC for UNDER $2200??! lol I read one review or user review that said the Astell & Kern $1600 player is not as good as the $1200 Sony Walkman ZX2.......... but other reviews I've seen said the CO is better than the ZX2 or even equally rated Oppo HA-1! lol 
  
 I'm having an issue finding a good app or apps that can stream Wi-Fi without issues on my Android Sony Xperia Z3 smartphone. I see you got iPhone which I know has less issues cuz u don't have 15 makers producing iPhones (unlike Android lol), just ONE. The apps I got were great.............the N7 Player and Toaster Cast................. but they weren't perfect so I've uninstalled them. The N7 Player would play the songs and Toaster Cast would help facilitate the Wi-Fi stream.........so they worked together. But what kept happening is after a few songs played, the two apps would lose the connection to the CO randomly..........sometimes even DURING a song, and so it'd stop w/o warning. Got really annoying, so yeah they're history. I tried DLNA (Android version of AirPlay lol), but didn't work. I'm gonna assume you use AirPlay and that's prob why you have no issues. Lemme know if it's something else like an app. Maybe Google Play Store sells an Android version too if so? 
  
 Other than that, the CO is the best, PERIOD. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## zeddun

rockstar2005 said:


> zeddun,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with us! Yeah the CO is the best! Might even be the best amp/DAC for UNDER $2200??! lol I read one review or user review that said the Astell & Kern $1600 player is not as good as the $1200 Sony Walkman ZX2.......... but other reviews I've seen said the CO is better than the ZX2 or even equally rated Oppo HA-1! lol
> 
> ...


 
 Good Question-I've only used AirPlay to take advantage of the CO's wireless streaming capabilities.  I'm also looking for a way to stream Tidal from my Surface Pro 3 to the CO if such a way exists.  You might want to email Jason-sales@headaudio.com and ask him for Android uPNP or DLNA options.  Jason's always been great in answering my questions on the CO in a very prompt fashion.  I did a search in Bing using "android app stream music wirelessly uPNP DLNA" and a bunch of results came up.  So you might want to check that out if you haven't already.  With many great headphones to choose from and devices like the CO it is certainly an exciting and great time to be a headphone enthusiast!


----------



## RockStar2005

zeddun, 
  
 Thanks, and thanks for the info too! I'll look into it more. I found those 2 apps by doing a similar search, and it wasn't easy to find those (the N7 is a great player too). 
  
 Well if you find a SOLID way to do so for your Surface Pro 3, then let me know. 
  
 I actually have spoken to Jason many times in this thread, and through private msg here on Head-Fi, and he's always responded. I even did speak to him initially using that address too. I sent him a msg on this topic actually about a week ago but I haven't heard back yet. He may not know offhand though, so I will have to research it more I guess. DLNA should've worked, but didn't. Maybe it's just my phone? I dunno. 
  
 Yes it is.......... we have more and BETTER options now than ever before! I'm in the process of comparing my Sony MDR-1As to the Bowers & Wilkins P7 headphones......... both are pretty much equally-rated, and both lovely in design too. So we'll see!! 
  
 Update: I just tried a few apps out........ the first one the list from doing that Google search has passed my tests............... BubbleUpnP UpnP DLNA Player! Unlike N7 Player & Toaster Cast combo, this player had NO lag and more importantly, it did NOT lose the Wi-Fi connection to my Companion One!!! This is it Zeddun. Get it. Then connect to your Wi-Fi device/headphones/speaker (click on Renderer ((while in Playscreen)) in right-side Settings button (3 dots), not left side, and choose your device), and it should work from there easily. You can even control volume from phone and it syncs with the device's volume so they're the same.
  
 It appears that after 20 minutes the option to stream goes away, or at least it won't detect the CO anymore UNLESS you buy the licensed "full version" of this app which currently costs $4.69. So it's not free, but at least it's a solid option that WORKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Jason if you're reading this, please let anyone who asks know this player is just GREAT for Android phones! I've played several songs on it now and have not noticed ANY issues at all. 
  
 If any issues come up, I'll let you all know.


----------



## zeddun

rockstar2005 said:


> zeddun,
> 
> Thanks, and thanks for the info too! I'll look into it more. I found those 2 apps by doing a similar search, and it wasn't easy to find those (the N7 is a great player too).
> 
> ...


 
  So glad one of the options worked for you!​


----------



## jasonl

I have been very busy and just check this forum. Yes, BubbleUpnP UpnP DLNA Player is good if I remember it well.  
 Apple iOS ensures that all Apps have to go AirPlay for streaming so that makes it easy for streaming from within online music service apps like Spotify. Unfortunately for Android OS we have to reply on third party apps: http://gizmodo.com/how-to-stream-anything-from-android-to-airplay-1578516449
 Allcast seems great but I have never tried it.  I got rid of my Samsung Note3 after switching over to iPhone6+.  I do need to get one of those cheap and good Xiaomi Android phone to play with Android apps.


----------



## RockStar2005

zeddun,
  
 Yes me too! lol


----------



## RockStar2005

Jason, 
  
 No problem. Just glad a workable solution was found. 
  
 Those are some cool apps. Seems like they all require about the same amount I paid for Bubble UPnP....... about $5. Or else they need to be rooted. Twonky Beam seems like it's geared more towards video streaming than audio too. So I think the one I got was just great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It'll be nice now b/c I can actually charge my phone while using the CO when in the car thanks to Bubble UPnP. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## tomscy2000

Glad there are people who enjoy the Companion One. The test unit I'd been using has been returned back to Celsus for a few months already, so I haven't had the chance to hear it in a while, but in my mind, it's still a nice unit.
  
 I do wish the interface weren't as minimalistic as it is now, and that there were less lag for the wireless streaming functionality. I'm hoping they bring out an improved Mk. II version (or separate model) with an easier button selection, or perhaps even a screen to help with things like registering the IP address of the device. As for the lag during wireless streaming, it seems like the overall technology is just not quite fully mature yet. The AK380, which has a similar wireless remote feature, also has the same kind of 2 second lag time, and AFAIK, it's merely controlling the device wirelessly, not streaming wirelessly. Fingers cross for improved technology in later generations.
  
 The sound quality and build quality are top notch, however.


----------



## NicolasM

Hey, i just ordered one yesterday, really looking forward to listening to that dac 
 Tomscy2000, you could literally advertise for Celsus Sound with your gorgeous pictures (blue one is stunning!)


----------



## ROCKNSS

Where did you order from? I have been eyeing this for a while and see that Sonic Unity http://www.sonicunity.com/collections/celsus-sound has them for $399 and am ready to pull the trigger, but cannot find any customer reviews for them.


----------



## ROCKNSS

Where did you order from? I see that an online store, Sonic Unity, has them for $399 and am ready to pull the trigger but cannot find any customer reviews on them.


----------



## jasonl

Isn't there some reviews here in this topic?
 There are also reviews on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Celsus-Sound-Companion-Portable-Headphone/dp/B00RLHDQ42/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456990657&sr=8-1&keywords=Celsus+Sound
  
 By the way, if you have purchased Companion One at a higher price than the current sale price, contact us if you are interested in NuPrime or Celsus Sound  products (there is a new speaker coming out) and we can offer you a discount.


----------



## Daeder

The Companion One is now $249 on both Amazon and Sonicunity.

 Ordered myself one and should be arriving sometime this coming week.

 Really looking forward to using it.


----------



## ROCKNSS

Damn, looks like I purchased to soon.


----------



## Daeder

How do you like them Rocknss? 
  
 What headphones are you using with them?


----------



## ROCKNSS

I am happy with the Companion One. The main reason I opted for it is the built in wireless access point and the optical out. My two primary uses are in the office with headphones (I have the AKG K550) and in one of my vehicles with an extensive audio system including an Alpine PRA-H400 Digital Time/Frequency Processor with optical input. I wanted the ap to use with airplay so I didn't have to plug/unplug my phone every time I left my desk and the portability (battery) of the unit makes it more convenient in the car where I was using an airport express which would have to reboot every time I made a quick stop at a gas station or something.
  
 The negative is the range of the ap, at best it is six feet and sometimes even has trouble at a couple of feet, not a reel problem for my use as I set my phone right by it. I also don't like that it doesn't remember what mode you had it in so it always boots up for a cable connection, meaning an extra press and hold for a few seconds of a second button after every power up.
  
 As others have mentioned it is a nice looking unit with solid build quality. The AKG-K550's have a high sensitivity so I always use the unit with the gain setting on low, I may get close to max volume for that range at times bet never felt the need to set to high gain. Haven't had a problem with battery life yet, a lot of times it is on for 6 - 8 hours though maybe only playing 4 or so.


----------



## Daeder

rocknss said:


> I am happy with the Companion One. The main reason I opted for it is the built in wireless access point and the optical out. My two primary uses are in the office with headphones (I have the AKG K550) and in one of my vehicles with an extensive audio system including an Alpine PRA-H400 Digital Time/Frequency Processor with optical input. I wanted the ap to use with airplay so I didn't have to plug/unplug my phone every time I left my desk and the portability (battery) of the unit makes it more convenient in the car where I was using an airport express which would have to reboot every time I made a quick stop at a gas station or something.
> 
> The negative is the range of the ap, at best it is six feet and sometimes even has trouble at a couple of feet, not a reel problem for my use as I set my phone right by it. I also don't like that it doesn't remember what mode you had it in so it always boots up for a cable connection, meaning an extra press and hold for a few seconds of a second button after every power up.
> 
> As others have mentioned it is a nice looking unit with solid build quality. The AKG-K550's have a high sensitivity so I always use the unit with the gain setting on low, I may get close to max volume for that range at times bet never felt the need to set to high gain. Haven't had a problem with battery life yet, a lot of times it is on for 6 - 8 hours though maybe only playing 4 or so.


 
  
  
 It looks like you have a good use for it with it's wireless function and portability.
  
 I need it for the portability and the ability to be able to use it easily while laying in bed. 
  
 Can't wait to get to try it.


----------



## ROCKNSS

Looks like they quit making these. Don't see them available anymore.


----------



## jasonl

We discontinue this model because everyone now ask for WiFi audio that works with online streaming services. As a headphone amp and DAC, Companion One is exceptionally good.  We have some stocks where the leather pouch got mold and the Companion One ended up smelling bad. May be we will sell those for cheap after we get rid of the mold smell.


----------



## Venture Guy

Just got a CO! Are pops and clicks the nature of the beast when using WiFi? USB is dead quiet. Great DAC/Amp!


----------



## ROCKNSS

Are you using it connected to another WiFi network or as an access point? If using as an access point the range is poor, at best 8 ft, but in reality for uninterrupted only a couple of feet. I would use it on my desk at work with the phone setting right next to it. Worked good with the benefit over a wired connection as I could easily grab the phone if I needed to jump up for a meeting or something.


----------



## Venture Guy

rocknss said:


> Are you using it connected to another WiFi network or as an access point? If using as an access point the range is poor, at best 8 ft, but in reality for uninterrupted only a couple of feet. I would use it on my desk at work with the phone setting right next to it. Worked good with the benefit over a wired connection as I could easily grab the phone if I needed to jump up for a meeting or something.


 
 I've tried it both ways and there are clicks and pops. I am within inches in either case. If I hit pause on the music, there is a low level noise - I think it is RFI from the WiFi...


----------



## ROCKNSS

Are you using Apple Airplay (iOS Device) or DLNA (Android Device)? I am primarily using Airplay, though I did try  out DLNA a bit with similar performance. I specifically listened for noise with the music on pause and it was very low.
  
 If I remember correctly you can change the WiFi channel which may help. Also, have you tried using it in different locations (home, work, outside, etc.) to narrow down if it is related to interference from other rf devices.


----------



## Venture Guy

Airplay. Yes, went outside. The noise is down about 30 to 40db, which is fine with regular music... sounds WAY better than bluetooth, but with spoken word it sounds like a dentist's drill whenever there is a pause.


----------

